

Ask HN: Will you take a short survey about improving (or replacing) email? - byoung2

Many people have talked about how bad (or misused) email is, but I haven&#x27;t seen much progress toward fixing it.  PG talked about it back in 2008 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycombinator.com&#x2F;ideas.html - #28 Fixing email overload) and again in 2012 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;ambitious.html - #2 Replace Email).  There have been a few attempts to layer functionality on top of email (Mailbox, LinkedIn Intro), and of course there are other ways to communicate (social media, messenger apps), but nothing really fills the space that email does, at least for me.  I have a few ideas to either improve, or as PG suggests, possibly replace email, but I&#x27;d like feedback from others to see if I&#x27;m on the right track.  I&#x27;d appreciate if you could take a few minutes to answer the following survey.  I promise to do a follow up post with the results once I have enough responses.  Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1TTE7bCSLY4KqWOre5EsVbR_xk-c9F9bxO1XJKe_qbYg&#x2F;viewform?usp=send_form
======
byoung2
Clickable link:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TTE7bCSLY4KqWOre5EsVbR_xk-c...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TTE7bCSLY4KqWOre5EsVbR_xk-c9F9bxO1XJKe_qbYg/viewform?usp=send_form)

